# Alternative to Titebond III ?



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I am building a few outdoor chairs and want to use a water resistant glue,I can't get Titebond III around where I live but there are quite a few "water proof" glue ,some are epoxy ,I ended up buying *Lepage outdoor wood glue* it is water soluable just like TB3.
Has anyone use this glue ?what's your opinion?the reviews are all positive from what I could find but I trust your unbiased opinion more than what can be found searching google,etc.
It does say on the bottle:water resistant,will not chalk up in extreme cold temp.good for all outdoor patio furniture/birdhouses and more..
If you have tried this glue ,I'll appreciate your inputs.
Ken.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Sorry, but I use Titebond III. Tried Amazon?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

gorilla glue works great. there is a trick to getting the right amount, but I did a repair on a cypress Adirondack and it still holds fast


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

I used the urethane gorilla glue on an out door garden bench back in 2007 and it's still holding strong after going through all the seasons outside here in maryland.

Sorry i havent heard of Lepage


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I have a small bottle of Gorilla glue at home but the way it foams is unpredictable ,I am worried if I put on too much and it'll ooze out,using too little to prevent that from happening has it's own drawbacks.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

Water resistant and water proof are two different animals.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Elmer's woodglue max is a direct competitor to TBIII.
Both are type III water resistant glues. Look for the water resistance type on your glue bottle. On projects that won't be subjected to direct rain, type II will probably be fine.


----------



## LakeLover (Feb 2, 2013)

I live in a small town and selection is limited. I just got a bottle of the Lepage you mentioned.

It seems a bit thinner than TB111 but so far so good. I does not have that darker glue line like TB111 which I think is a good thing. I have glued oak, cedar and birch ply with good results. Have not done a cost comparison, but it seems to be slightly cheaper. Also the reseal cap on the lepage is better than TB.

I do like the titebond products, but I wont drive 2 hours to get it. I did special order some Titebond liquid hide glue and it seems to be a great product.

Last year in a pinch, I got some PL poly glue. It worked ok,but took a good day in the clamps before you could use it. even though I was anal about recapping, half the bottle turned into a rock after a month.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments.
Lakelover,it sounds like you had good performance out of this glue so I'll keep it and use it Today.I had the same result with PL poly glue as you,I had only used half the bottle and had to throw the rest of it out.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I have used poly glue outdoors and it is very waterproof and strong enough for outdoor furniture. The foam squeeze out can be cut off with a sharp knife or chisel, which works all after it sets.


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Loctite PL1000. Boatbuilders love it. Butt joints stronger than the wood if you put in fillets of glue.


----------

